# Under the provisions of Pinckney's Treaty with Spain in 1795



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2010)

Under the provisions of Pinckney's Treaty with Spain in 1795

1)	Spain agreed to sell Louisiana to the United States
	2)	Spain agreed to share occupation of the Oregon Territory with the United States for a period of ten years
	3)	Spain sold Florida to the United States
	4)	Spain gave up all claims to land east of the Mississippi River (except Florida) and allowed Americans to use the port of New Orleans


----------

